# C. Parva?



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I saw a plant this weekend that was labeled as C.Parva by FAN. It was by far the largest parva I have ever seen. The indiviual leaves were almost a half inch wide and about three inches long. Now I am wondering if I don't know how to grow this plant at all or if I am actually growing a different plant. 
The parva I have never gets big at all. I suspect that some of that is lack of light and such but even so. I recently put some in a higher light tank with co2 but even that is only about an inch and a half tall.

I am wondering now if anybody has grown this plant to three inches?


----------



## killiedave57 (Dec 25, 2014)

Bruce:

I am the person the plants were sent to, so there was no mistake in labeling on that plant.
I have quite a few c parva, and my smallest and slowest growing plants are about 3/4" tall,,, maybe 1" if i stretch it... I also have some that are definately taller, maybe 4-5" total height (from crown) but this one was really tall!!! I suspect, maybe growing with intense light??? not sure but it was a healthy plant.... would have liked to have bid on it and see how it grew for me.... 
actually, funny thing... i thought about it not finding its way to the auction 
Naw....not really.... gotta give everyone a chance at them.... When a place like that allows a club to share their items, it isn't fair to cheat......

Anyhow,,, did you win it???
david


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Where are you Dave? I think there is a strange mix up here as we had our own auction here in Colorado on Saturday.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

It sounds like you might have lucens or willisii. I don't think parva gets that big regardless of conditions.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

This was labeled by FAN.. It did look just like parva long leaf almost no petoile. Maybe what is called narrow oblanceolate (I just looked that up) Sounds like Dave had the same plant.

edit
This one
http://floridaaquatic.com/aquarium_plant_cryptocoryne_parva.html


----------



## killiedave57 (Dec 25, 2014)

I am in virginia....
WOW that is so weird.
yup sounds like the same plant.
I got a box of plants from FAN for our first annual auction, (which I was chair)
so there was no misbagging of the plant.
I would say from my memory, that it was about 7-9" tall... very clean, but not what I would have thought of as a parva..


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Well you will have to come out to Colorado for the killi convention next spring then!


----------



## killiedave57 (Dec 25, 2014)

if it is memorial wknd, you won't see me.....
that is my busiest time of year for my work and I simply cannot get off that wknd.
bummer eh???
i thought fish were supposed to take precedent over anything else.


----------

